# Freie WebDAV-Server - gibt es soetwas?



## Mythos007 (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich des Öfteren mit einem Kollegen zusammen verschiedene Photoshop-
Dateien bearbeite würde es mich interessieren, ob es irgendwo einen
freien WebDAV-Server gibt, oder ob es möglich ist einen WebDAV-Server
zu erstellen? Wenn ja - wie funktioniert dies?

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos007


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*Google ist dein Freund*

Hallo,

gibt doch einfach mal WebDAV+freeware in google.de ein und erfreu dich an den Ergebnissen.

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------

